# Senior Combo License



## Aggie1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you have to be a resident to purchase a senior combo deer hunting license?


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

YES, What age do you need to be?


----------



## Aggie1 (Feb 25, 2004)

It is clear that you have to be 65. What I am not clear on is whether a non-resident can purchase one.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Have to be a resident.


----------



## Aggie1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Boehr - Do you know where in the regs that it states that? Need to convince my out of state father as he will bring his bow and gun if he can get a senior and only gun hunt if he has to get a non-resident.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

And what a great thing Senior Licenses are!!! I turned 67 and just love the lower cost. After paying the long dollar so many years I enjoy a break. Only wish other states would do it too. I hunt California and pay $105 for a license and a Bear permit is $230. Now if only us older folks would geat breaks there. (we are not going to be around that much longer).


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Go to DNR site. Click on hunting. Click on hunting licenses & fees. Looks the same to me as lasts years. Page 4 of last years guide. No price break for seniors from out of state if that is what you're hoping for. Your dad will need to pay full price.

L & O


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Definitions writen in the law under the Hunting & Fishing License Section.

324.43507 Definitions; S. 

Sec. 43507.

(1) &#8220;Senior citizen&#8221; means *a resident* 65 years of age or older.

(2) &#8220;Slingshot&#8221; means a Y-shaped device with an elastic strip attached between the prongs used for projecting a stone or other object.

(3) &#8220;Small game&#8221; includes all species of protected game birds and game animals except bear, deer, elk, moose, wild turkey, and fur-bearing animals.

(4) &#8220;Small game season&#8221; means that period between September 15 and March 31.

(5) &#8220;Sportcard&#8221; means a folder, document, plastic card, or other device issued by the department containing the person's name, address, and vital statistics as required by the department.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(hspb....aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-43507


----------



## Aggie1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Here is what Page 4 states (sorry formatting did not copy):

License
Number License Type MinimumAge Fee 
140 Resident Firearm Deer 12 $15.00 
141 Senior Firearm Deer (residents only) 65 $6.00 
142 Nonresident Firearm Deer** 17 $138.00 
145 Resident Archery Deer*** 17 $15.00 
146 Senior Archery Deer (residents only) 65 $6.00 
147 Junior Archery Deer 10-16 $7.50 
148 Nonresident Archery Deer** 17 $138.00 
340 Combination Deer Resident*** 17 $30.00 
*341 Combination Deer Senior 65 $12.00 *
342 Combination Deer Junior* 10-16 $15.00 
343 Combination Deer Nonresident** 17 $276.00 

* Not valid for 10- and 11-year-olds unless archery only hunting. 
** Nonresidents under age 17 may purchase resident licenses. 
*** Residents and nonresidents under age 17 may purchase the junior license at reduced price. 

You will notice that it does not say that you have to be a resident for an combination senior.

Now I know it says that you cannot be a non-resident and buy a senior archery or firearm deer. This probably means that the intent is that a senior combo should be for residents only. However, we are supposed to follow the letter of the law.

I guess I am wondering if there is someplace else that defines the non-resident eligibility for this license?


----------



## Aggie1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Boehr


----------

